# Navarre Snorkle Reef



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

*Navarre Snorkle Reef Now with coordinates and photo... {sigh}*










It's a great swim out and around the reefs...

Shoot what happened to the photo??


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

The other day was the first time I had seen them. They look great from above, can't wait to get out there and freedive some around them. Once they're more established they should be a great bait stop too.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

*Now with coordinates and photo... {sigh}*


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Do they have the two line-up poles on the beach to help you get on the right line to find the reef like the one in PB has?
Fisherdad1


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

yes they do, just go into the state park and then proceed to the last parking area on the gulf side. When walking over the boardwalk you will see them to the left


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Love that they're starting to deploy snorkel reefs... very cool


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone know the depth?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

The snorkel reefs are in about 13-15ft of water.


----------



## Scoolbubba (Feb 22, 2013)

How far offshore are they? Many fish on the reef yet, or anything worth looking at?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

they are about 140 yrds from the beach and do have soft corals and other local flora - fauna pinfish, rasps, etc... Last fall there were schools of hardtails and sardines (I go swim the perimeter of them) the tops are at least 6' underwater (Army Corps requirement).

All the specifics can be found here: http://www.navarrebeachmarinesanctuary.com/

Stressless


----------



## Scoolbubba (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the link. I'm embracing my inner water baby now that I live close to the beach again. Fishing, boating, kayaking, surfing, and now snorkeling this summer.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I went out there this weekend. Vis was decent, but there was nothin on the reefs. I was hopin to get into a school of something. maybe they'll come in throughout the summer.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Maybe a silly question but I assume its no spearing huh?


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

It's more than 100 yards from the beach and there are no signs posted so I think so. Maybe someone else knows better.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*spearing*

Here's a link to what you asked for

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/spearing/


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Open the pass and they will come!


----------

